
Leaving academia for a startup - lastspurt17
https://medium.com/@parkjiho/leaving-academia-for-a-startup-49203a82bc81
======
vedtopkar
I've been under the impression that hopping from CS academia to startups is
incredibly common, to the extent that such a transition is pretty
destigmatized relative to other fields. This may be me speaking from the SV
bubble, however.

~~~
lastspurt17
yes also i wasn't in the academia for too long, so i hope it is less
destigmatizing :)

